# designer green tree pythons



## carpetpythongurl (Oct 13, 2010)

i just saw this green tree python it is bright blue it is amazing and it got me thinking of what other cool morphs are avilable in australia so come on guys show us what you're all working on


----------



## BienePreloved (Oct 13, 2010)

is that for real?


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 13, 2010)

Photoshop much


----------



## BienePreloved (Oct 13, 2010)

thats what i was thinking.. thats just ridiculous.


----------



## carpetpythongurl (Oct 13, 2010)

it is 200% real urs have its full sister


----------



## kenneally1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Is it an hormonal blue? or a true blue?.... stunning BTW


----------



## carpetpythongurl (Oct 13, 2010)

im not sure to tell you the truth but ive seen hormonal blues and they dont look that good


----------



## carpetpythongurl (Oct 13, 2010)

this is it sister in hormonal blue so it must be true blue


----------



## gunny (Oct 13, 2010)

Do the offspring come out white? if so it may be axanthic.just speculating. very beautifull python either way probably the best GTP i've ever seen if thats the true colour.


----------



## giggle (Oct 13, 2010)

photoshop 'enhanced' sorry to say  Im sure it is a bit bluish, but they have 'enhanced' the blue in it with photoshop. 
Using the selective colour tool to enhance a colour... or even just using hue to enhance the colour.. would give it the difference between top and bottom that shows. As photoshop would distinguish the colour on top as a different colour to that on the sides... causing shadows and highlights to also take on a non-realistic look.

I hate it when people do that... they have a perfectly beautiful mutation and they go photoshop it to look more impressive. 





thank you wikipedia. snake changed, saved and uploaded in two minutes


----------



## Bryce (Oct 13, 2010)

Definatley not true blue, if you want to see a true blue look up Fine Gtps in the US.


----------



## giggle (Oct 13, 2010)

I forgot to ad when I did this, it distinguished the top colour as green, the bottom as yellow and cyan as the edit progressed... which would have made changing to an appropriate colour difficult if I werent so experienced with photoshop.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 13, 2010)

I have seen some of Rico Walder's blue morphs and I also have photos of Greg Maxwell's blues - they are very nice, probably some of the best but they NEVER look anything like this. Photoshop for sure.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 13, 2010)

gunny said:


> Do the offspring come out white? if so it may be axanthic.just speculating.


 
I had speculated a similar notion in an old thread (link attached)
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/blue-phase-axanthic-125662/


----------



## URS (Oct 13, 2010)

This pictures was taken sometime ago (2005) and I assure you it was not Touched in Photoshop back then I would not have known what photoshop was. It’s hormonal blue and we have a few like this here now. The python in the picture is called Ultimate Blue and there has been many people that have seen her in really life looking just like she does in the picture on our chair. 
She had another clutch of 20 plus eggs this season and they are starting to feed at the moment as are many many other hatchling GTP’s we will have this season. It’s been our biggest year yet breeding GTP’s and we have been doing this since year 2000.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 13, 2010)

.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Either way its very nice,ive seen a couple of bluish females that were gravid,those two Ryan are stunning,were those the parents of the hatchies..


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 13, 2010)

Some more pictures would help, looks fake to me.


----------



## carpetpythongurl (Oct 13, 2010)

i dont think urs would put it on there website and say they sell the same line this animal came from if it was photoshopped (LAWSUIT) it is really and madgreen they are gorgous anymore pics


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 13, 2010)

Just because it wasn't photoshopped doesn't mean it looks like the photo in real life.



carpetpythongurl said:


> i dont think urs would put it on there website and say they sell the same line this animal came from if it was photoshopped (LAWSUIT) it is really and madgreen they are gorgous anymore pics


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 13, 2010)

Tim, one way to convince the cynics would be post a high quality, large pic of a person holding the snake. Plenty of skin tone, not too bright clothing (on the person, not the snake lol). I apologise for my suspicions but as a photographer and Photoshop user, I thought I could see the "saturation button" being pushed a bit. But hay, it's a very small photo there and I could be wrong, if I am, I'll happily acknowledge that.
I wouldn't blame you if you couldn't be bothered because it's a trivial thing anyway.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 13, 2010)

Agreed, I would like to be proved wrong on this one as if it really does look like that it might just tempt me to get a GTP in the future.


----------



## GreatSnakes (Oct 13, 2010)

I took these of my girl in August. I can assure you there is no wizardry involved! Some go hormonal blue when they are gravid, and if you are lucky they go really blue.


----------



## deebo (Oct 13, 2010)

Greatsnakes - Id want her to be gravid all year round if it made her look like that!! Has she just gone back to green now?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 13, 2010)

GratSnakes, that's nice, really nice! You must be proud to have such beautiful GTP.

I certainly don't question the authenticity of the photographs, however, you can see the different hue of blue in those pics. Not just lighter and darker but the colour density. It shows that just a different light and distance from the subject can alter the colour tone.


----------



## giggle (Oct 13, 2010)

GreatSnakes said:


> I took these of my girl in August. I can assure you there is no wizardry involved! Some go hormonal blue when they are gravid, and if you are lucky they go really blue.
> 
> View attachment 167926
> View attachment 167925



Absolutely beautiful snake ^_^ 

Still doesnt change the fact that the pic OP posted is still washed out either with a bad camera (or lighting or resolution etc etc... but its washed out to the point shadow has been changed into a depth lacking colour) or through colour manipulation. 

Would love to see these snakes in real life they are magnificent. 

I think with photoshop these days the only way to be certain is to view them in real life or via video which is much harder to edit convincingly. I know if I wished I could convincingly change the colour of just about any animal.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 13, 2010)

The point is, whilst both of the blue snakes posted here are fantastic, hormonal blue is not heritable, so it would be a mistake to expect their offspring to look anything like the mothers. Bummer !!!!


----------



## giggle (Oct 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;SZLmNUnZt3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZLmNUnZt3o[/video]


----------



## giggle (Oct 13, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> The point is, whilst both of the blue snakes posted here are fantastic, hormonal blue is not heritable, so it would be a mistake to expect their offspring to look anything like the mothers. Bummer !!!!



What colour do they revert back to? Plain green or like a turquoise?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 13, 2010)

Hormonal blue females may get more blue with each clutch until after 3 or 4 clutches they remain blue. The babies become normal green GTPs , but the females may be 'hormonal blues" and do the same as their mother. Not guaranteed though.

However, a slight bluing is almost universal in gravid female greens. Many revert to normal after laying.

Jamie


----------



## giggle (Oct 13, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Hormonal blue females may get more blue with each clutch until after 3 or 4 clutches they remain blue. The babies become normal green GTPs , but the females may be 'hormonal blues" and do the same as their mother. Not guaranteed though.
> 
> However, a slight bluing is almost universal in gravid female greens. Many revert to normal after laying.
> 
> Jamie



 thank you

I've always thought GTPs were beautiful... blue or not. If I were going to get a snake, it would be a gtp.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 13, 2010)

I to have a set of multi coloured GTP's


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 13, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I to have a set of multi coloured GTP's
> View attachment 167942


 I will take a pair of the greys and pink once they have hatchies..lol...


----------



## carpetpythongurl (Oct 13, 2010)

does any one else have any good pics of there gtp morphs not photo shopped


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 13, 2010)

I want a blue one... even if it's only for a month a year......


----------



## URS (Oct 13, 2010)

View attachment 167943



Waterrat said:


> Tim, one way to convince the cynics would be post a high quality, large pic of a person holding the snake. Plenty of skin tone, not too bright clothing (on the person, not the snake lol). I apologise for my suspicions but as a photographer and Photoshop user, I thought I could see the "saturation button" being pushed a bit. But hay, it's a very small photo there and I could be wrong, if I am, I'll happily acknowledge that.
> I wouldn't blame you if you couldn't be bothered because it's a trivial thing anyway.
> 
> Cheers
> Michael


 
Hi Michael,
When I get sometime I would be happy to take a few pictures. In the mean time here is a bigger picture on file of Ultimate blue on the chair, again I assure you all picture not touch!

Reagrds Tim


----------



## giggle (Oct 13, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I to have a set of multi coloured GTP's
> View attachment 167942


 
lolololol ^_^ awesome.

I'll take the black thanks  Have you seen the new black and blue gtp? My partner has one on his desktop image


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 13, 2010)

Tim, I have no interest in arguing whether it was touched up or not - it's very nice snake in any case, I admire it.

As I mentioned before, the light source, reflections, exposure and post-production and in deed posting pictures here often plays havoc in "true to live" photography. Take a close look at the white spots on your snake - they have a blue tinge. How does it compare with the live specimen? I am bringing this point up from a photographers point of view, nothing more and nothing less. I may add, if it was photoshoped, it would have been poorly done job (selecting the whole snake instead of the blue colour only).

cheers
Michael


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe ya Tim ...but I always like to go against the majority 

BEAUTIFUL GTP regardless of what has been posted about its trueness ....


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 13, 2010)

I just walked outside and photographed this snake with my point & shoot toy camera.

this shot is without flash under overcast conditions:







with a flash:






without flash but the sun came out a bit:






I didn't do anything with the images at all but as you can see, the colour of the snake is slightly different in each of the pics and none of them truly represent the real colour of the snake. It will look different again by the time I put it into PhotoBucket and different again pasted here. The joys of photography.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 13, 2010)

*I have a female here that laid her 1st clutch two months ago and has gone as blue as "waterrat's" [Michaels] female in the previous post and has so far stayed that way, so maybe after another 2-3 clutches she will be as blue as the one in the "URS" photo who knows but it sure is interesting viewing and speculating......solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 13, 2010)

IMO the majority of the time you dont get the true color of snakes,except in person...Either way Tim and Michael they are both STUNNING Chondros..i would be very happy owning them..


----------



## URS (Oct 13, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Tim, I have no interest in arguing whether it was touched up or not - it's very nice snake in any case, I admire it.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the light source, reflections, exposure and post-production and in deed posting pictures here often plays havoc in "true to live" photography. Take a close look at the white spots on your snake - they have a blue tinge. How does it compare with the live specimen? I am bringing this point up from a photographers point of view, nothing more and nothing less. I may add, if it was photoshoped, it would have been poorly done job (selecting the whole snake instead of the blue colour only).
> 
> ...


 
Michael I don't what to argue about these either I have better things to do that sit on a forum all day try to defend myself. As for the spots that look a bit blue on her I have plenty very nice looking bright green males and females that have light green/yellow scales as well they are not always white spots on these pythons Michael. 

Re Tim


----------



## URS (Oct 13, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I believe ya Tim ...but I always like to go against the majority
> 
> BEAUTIFUL GTP regardless of what has been posted about its trueness ....


 
Thank you,
Best regard Tim

PS that it for me on this topic I have to get back to feeding the couple of hundered hatchling GTP's we have at the moment.


----------



## cris (Oct 13, 2010)

Good point M, sometimes pics can make colours look differant, often they look worse but sometimes better. I have seen a pic of one ages ago that looked almost exact the same so see no reason to think its photoshopped, its impossible to pick a good photoshop job anyway.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 13, 2010)

You don't have defend anything Tim, pity you saw it that way.


----------



## carpetpythongurl (Oct 13, 2010)

URS said:


> Thank you,
> Best regard Tim
> 
> PS that it for me on this topic I have to get back to feeding the couple of hundered hatchling GTP's we have at the moment.


wow thats crazy looks like the price of gtp will be under a $1000 sooner than later


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 14, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I to have a set of multi coloured GTP's
> View attachment 167942


 
I do like the black, any chance of getting a black fade down the dorsal stripes? Lol i'll take a "pair"


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 14, 2010)

URS said:


> Thank you,
> Best regard Tim
> 
> PS that it for me on this topic I have to get back to feeding the couple of hundered hatchling GTP's we have at the moment.



I didn't believe you were authentic URS, I would of thought you would be subscriber or sponsor.

Would love to see more photos, thanks tim.


----------



## zobo (Oct 14, 2010)

my gtps come from URS lineage down the track and the female went blue this 1st breeding season. Not dark blue, but apparently after 2-3 seasons it changes more and more....this is her first ever season. These 2 snakes are normally identical in colour and since laying she is still slightly different to male.

jas


----------

